# Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop



## goldfisch (4. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,
was fallen Euch für künstlich geschaffene Alternativen zum Gesellschaftsteich ein. Hat jemand Erfahrung und Ideen:
Ich könnte mir ausser dem mitteleuropäischen Tümpel z.B.vorstellen:
Türkischer Mineralwassertümpel (versuche ich dieses Jahr in Ansätzen)
Sumpf in North Carolina (ohne Alligator)
Chinesischer Altarm (da passt auch der __ Goldfisch rein)
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Marlowe (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Hey Meister,

das sind ja geniale Ideen! 

Gerade ich als Aquarianer bin von dieser Anregung begeistert. Die Frage ist nur, ob alle typischen Pflanzen auch gedeihen.

Die Gedanken werde ich `mal kreisen lassen.

Marlowe


----------



## goldfisch (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Hallo Marlowe,
bei den __ Aphanius  habe ich an Pflanzen, __ Hornkraut, irgend so eine Art Binse,  und __ Iris drin. Das ganze ist noch etwas provisorisch. Eigentlich nur eine eingegrabene Badewanne mit Ziegelsteinen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Marlowe (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Moin nochmal, lieber Jürgen!

Die Wanne bietet den Kärpflingen über den Sommer also genug Platz?
Ich weiß, dass diese Tierchen hart im Nehmen sind, aber gibt es da nicht 
die Gefahr der großen Temperaturstürze, gerade bei Wechsel von Nacht auf Tag und umgekehrt?
Ich meine damit, dass die Wanne evtl. eine zu geringe Literzahl für die Haltung
von Fischen aufweisen könnte.

Futter: Fütterst Du im Sommer zu oder reicht Anflugnahrung und Aufwuchs?

Ich bin gespannt auf Deine Antwort! Interessante Sache!

Herzlichst,
Marlowe


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Hallo Jürgen!

Und wo sind die Fotos?

 *Foooooodoooooos!*


----------



## goldfisch (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Hallo Marlowe,
die Fische A. mento habe ich im Frühjahr bekommen. Eigentlich  habe ich Anantolier gesucht. Zuerst waren Sie in einer Regentonne im der Garage. Wassertermperatur wechselte so zwischen 8 und knapp 15 Grad. Laut Foren halten Leute a.mento zumindest in DK und NL ganzjährig im Teich. Zumindest in der Wanne finde ich das kritisch. Endweder kommen Sie im Winter in die Garage oder ich mache ein Frühbeet über die Wanne. Die Wanne ist eigentlich zu schattig eingegraben. So halten sich die Höchsttemperaturen in Grenzen.
Die Fische knappern an den veralgten Steinen. Mückenlarven kommen nicht hoch. Zwischendurch hat noch ein Braunfrosch in der Wanne gelaicht. Die Kaulquappen (ebenfalls gute __ Algenfresser) habe ich teilweise abgefischt und in alle "Wässer" verteilt. Selbst im großen Teich sind trotz diversen Fischen genug aufgekommen. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Marlowe (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Klasse Jürgen,

das liest sich sehr gut! Du bist offensichtlich Fachmann, dann werden die 
Tiere bei Dir ein langes Leben haben.

Unser Elschen fragte in der obigen Mail nach Photos, gibt es da noch welche?



Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## goldfisch (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

ich mache heute abend welche wenn ich zeit habe. mfg JW


----------



## goldfisch (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Hallo, 
das ist mein __ Aphanius Teich. 
das __ Hechtkraut ist glaube ich nicht stilecht ¿ (Ironie). Für den Randabdeckung muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Entweder Mörtel oder Teichflies.
Besatz:
3 Aphanius mento männlich, 7 weiblich, 
Pflanzen: Fadenalgen (habe ich wirklich mit Absicht reingeschmissen),  __ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt, Hechtkraut, Seerose, __ Iris + Teichlinsen (hat wahrscheinlich der Frosch mitgebracht)
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Marlowe (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Klasse gestaltet, sieht schön aus!

Der Standort schattig, dürfte klappen! 



Grüße,


Marlowe


----------



## goldfisch (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Hallo Marlowe,
der schattige ist eigentlich ein Kompromis. Eigentlich mögen mentos die volle Sonne. Ich habe aber dann auch die Befürchtung, das Sie als Kochfisch enden.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Marlowe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Mein Bester, Du hast aber in der Tat einen Zwischenweg gefunden.

Man muß sich natürlich bei der Haltung von Tieren an den Vorgaben
unserer Wetterbedingungen orientieren. Aus meiner Sicht ist das Ergebnis
eine gute Lösung.
Die Tiere fressen sich im Sommer mit natürlicher Nahrung voll, und das willst 
Du ja außer dem Spaß an der Haltung im Freien schließlich auch erreichen.

Mein Versuch mit Guppies im Teich schlug fehl, auch die mir empfohlenen
Schwertträger sind offensichtlich mit unserem Regenwasser nicht glücklich.

Ich mache diese Fehler nicht nochmal, freue mich aber umso mehr, dass es bei
Dir so vorbildlich funktioniert. 

Herzlicher Gruß,

Marlowe


----------



## goldfisch (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Hallo Marllowe,
wird zwar jetzt offtopic:
Für Guppys und Schwertträger kommt auf das Material an. Im Laden sind meist industrielle Züchtungen. Da kannst Du nur Massen reinkippen und sehen ob was überlebt. Die nächste Generation ist dann meist ok. 
Ich versuche, wenn möglich auf Börsen was zu bekommen. Die Guppys hier bei uns die so von Hand zu hand weitergeben werden, stammen noch von Kraftwerksguppys ab und sind  hart im nehmen. Guppys habe ich im Sommer immer im Teich. Versuchsweise in der Regentonne (weiches Wasser) zur Mückenbekämpfung kommen sie nicht hoch.
Guppys lassen sich aus Verfressenheit im Herbst auch leicht einfangen. Ich habe dieses Jahr versuchsweise noch Xiphophorus variatus, Xenotoca eiseni - einen Hochlandkärpfling und ein Paar einer mir unbekannte Schwertträger Spez. (angeblich Nachzucht von Wildfang aus einen mexikanischen Hochlandfluss) im Teich. Vorsichtshalber züchte ich die letzten beiden als reinerbige Stämme weiter. Ich überlege ob ich diese beiden drinlasse. Es kursieren immer wieder Gerüchte das bei jemanden Schwertträgerwildfänge aus den Anden winterhart im Teich sind. x. eiseni solls angeblich direkt in der Elbe an Kraftwerkzuflüssen geben.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Marlowe (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Moin!

Klasse Info von Dir, die bestimmt hier auf der GARTENTEICH-Seite akzeptiert wird.

Schließlich geht es bei Deiner Schilderung um Tiere, die auch unser Klima
bewältigen könnten. Die Fragen nach der Haltung von besonderen Teichfischen werden ab und zu gestellt. 

Ich bin Dir auch für die Rückendeckung und den Hinweis dankbar, dass die Fische aus dem Handel häufig schlechte Züchtungen sind. Ich weiß wohl darum, vergesse es aber immer wieder. Peinlich genug, da ich zudem noch Mitglied des örtlichen Aquarienvereins bin.
Deren Mitglieder haben übrigens auch fast alle Teiche und können weder ohne Aquarium noch ohne Teich leben. 

Bei mir ist die Liebe zum Teich derart gewachsen, dass ist unbeschreiblich. Der Hammer ist, dass ich sogar bei Konzerten meiner Band fast immer mit Zuschauern oder "Rausschmeißern" in Kontakt komme, die Gartenteichbesitzer sind. 

Nochmal: klasse Info!

Sollten die Macher dieser HP etwas gegen derartige Bekanntgabe von Info haben - und das kann ich mir ehrlich nicht vorstellen - dann kann man immer noch per PN Erfahrungen austauschen.

Guten Start ins Wochenende, lieber Tierfreund!


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Marlowe (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Ups, ich muss noch korrigieren:

Wer will, findet ein "s" bei einem "dass" meines vorigen Beitrags zuviel!

Dieses "s" bitte bei einem der nächsten Beiträge verwenden.



Herzlichst, Sir Marlowe


----------



## wp-3d (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*



__ goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Für Guppys und Schwertträger kommt auf das Material an. Im Laden sind meist industrielle Züchtungen. Da kannst Du nur Massen reinkippen und sehen ob was überlebt. Die nächste Generation ist dann meist ok.



Hi Jürgen

So isses


----------



## goldfisch (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gesellschaftsteich oder Biotop*

Hallo,
vielen Dank erstmal, ich hoffe mal einen __ Aphanius lange genug vor die Linse zu bekommen.

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen. Hat oder plant jemand ein "exotisches" Biotop ?

mfg Jürgen


----------

